
Defense Dept. orders Stars and Stripes newspaper to shut down - bookofjoe
https://www.cnn.com/2020/09/04/media/stars-and-stripes-future/index.html
======
komali2
It won't be, though, correct? Trump tweeted something about continuing
funding, likely as a response to leaks of him disparaging dead veterans.

